# Are we ever too old to fall in love?



## Shalimar (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you think we ever become too old to fall in love?


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

No, but, uninterested is more like it.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

I just don't know..... maybe..... are there any hormones left when people are in their 80s?  I know, love is not just about hormones, it's all in the brain and heart..... but, but... I'll see it when I believe it.  :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

Define  'Falling in love'.  There are many degrees of 'LOVE'.  "I love chocolate ice cream" as compared to "I love her so much I'd endanger my life to save hers."

So, which do you mean ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

No, you're never too old.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

I've hears stories about nursing home residents in their advanced years who pair up with fellow residents - more power to them, I say.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

You are never too old but must plan the honeymoon near a hospital.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You are never too old but must plan the honeymoon near a hospital.



LOL  or plan the honeymoon IN the hospital....(sorry, not nice)...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

Years ago when traveling HWY 395 in California there was a sun city senior residential area, next to it a sun city hospital and finally a sun city mortuary.  I used to think it funny, now I view as convenient.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You are never too old but must plan the honeymoon near a hospital.



ROFL.    Older folks can get way to0 wild and crazy...


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

Two elderly people become friends; he was a widower and she a widow. They had known one another for a number of years. Now, one evening there was a community supper in the big activity center. These two were at the same table, across from one another.   As the meal went on, he made a few admiring glances at her and finally gathered up his courage to ask her, 'Will you marry me?'

 After about six seconds of 'careful consideration,' she answered. 'Yes, Yes, I will.'

 The meal ended and with a few more pleasant exchanges, they went to their respective places. Next morning, he was troubled. Did she say 'yes' or did she say 'no'? He couldn't remember. Try as he would, he just could not recall. Not even a faint memory. With trepidation, he went to the telephone and called her. First, he explained to her that he didn't remember as well as he used to. Then he reviewed the lovely evening past.  As he gained a little more courage, he then inquired of her, 'When I asked you last night if you would marry me, did you say 'Yes' or did you say 'No'?'

 He was delighted to hear her say, 'Why, I said, 'Yes, yes I will' and I meant it with all my heart.' Then she continued, 'And I am so glad that you called, because I couldn't remember who had asked me.'


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Kind of off topic a little, but, I just saw on tellie that lions can go 50 rounds in one day and thats why they nap so much.  PSA for today.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Kind of off topic a little, but, I just saw on tellie that lions can go 50 rounds in one day and thats why they nap so much.  PSA for today.


  "Kinda" off topic?  We go from old age to lions?  Yeah April, kinda....


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> "Kinda" off topic?  We go from old age to lions?  Yeah April, kinda....



Well not entirely, you all were talking stamina.  I would say that's some honeymoon.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 13, 2015)

Where oh where are the human-feline hybrids when you really need them? AprilT, you are such a tease. Going out tonight looking for big,bad cats. Live in the MEOW! om.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Shalimar, I'm not touching that, I get myself into enough trouble these days.  LOL.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 13, 2015)

Of course, you're never to old to fall in love.  But what's this talk about "honeymoon"?  Don't you have to "get married" in order to have a "honeymoon"?  Well, I for one say "Never again" to that!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2015)

Definitely never too old to fall in love. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2015)

Can't you have a honeymoon without being married, Glinda?


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Do you think we ever become too old to fall in love?



No, I do not.  I fall in love with my wife more every day.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 14, 2015)

I always enjoyed falling in love which I don't equate with loving someone, but I don't think my physiology is up to the task anymore.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Can't you have a honeymoon without being married, Glinda?



Absolutely, Shalimar.  That's the best kind!


----------



## Shirley (Mar 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Do you think we ever become too old to fall in love?



If you mean the "Every nerve in my body is tingling and my heart is pounding" kind of fall in love, I'm not sure. I wouldn't rule it out.  But the kind of love that develops from sharing things in common, enjoying each other's company; absolutely can happen.


----------



## 911 (Mar 14, 2015)

I can share this here because no one knows my wife. I first fell in love when I was 13 years old. I just didn't know what it was. Over the last 60 years, I see her maybe once a year because she lives out of state. I have to admit that I am still in love with her. How does that work? I am definitely still in love with my wife and would never even consider a divorce, but I love my old girlfriend from back in the day. It is really a confusing feeling and one that I only ever shared with my therapist.

We still communicate with one another maybe 4-6 times a year with an e-mail, which I do share with my wife, but that's as far as it goes. She has had two very bad and failed marriages. Her first husband beat her up when he was drunk and her second husband cheated on her numerous times. She is a very pretty lady, intelligent and just a real sweetheart. I don't know how she ended up with two losers and she doesn't want to talk about it. After she was beat up by her first husband for the sixth time and spent 4 days in the hospital, I convinced her to have him arrested. I told her if she didn't he would end up killing her and I was being serious. I have seen this over and over several times. While he was in jail she moved out and filed for divorce. Her parents were so grateful to me that they sent me a big box of chocolates, like 5 pounds of Ghirardelli.     

I know that this wasn't part of this thread, but has anyone else ever felt this way about two people or am I being foolish?


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2015)

My high school boyfriend is still one of my closest friends.  I talk to him often and we get together whenever we can.  We briefly got back together in college but by mutual agreement realized that we just weren't made to be married to each other (we're too much alike).  There's always been a tiny little corner of my heart that belong to him, though, because he was my first love. My late husband liked him and I really like his wife.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 14, 2015)

jujube said:


> My high school boyfriend is still one of my closest friends.  I talk to him often and we get together whenever we can.  We briefly got back together in college but by mutual agreement realized that we just weren't made to be married to each other (we're too much alike).  There's always been a tiny little corner of my heart that belong to him, though, because he was my first love. My late husband liked him and I really like his wife.



I'm glad you have that. But I'm curious about your comment that you were too much alike, how does that harm a relationship?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't know if everyone feels this way but I still have a strong memory of my first love.  It was in high school and I would have done anything for her.  We never had sex, but we sure kissed alot. My folks moved 40 miles away after a couple years and that put the big cool down on our romance though we wrote letters from time to time, but here I am some 60 years and I can still see her face and I still think of her often.  She made my first love a sweet one although as I said this was back where "good girls" didn't.


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm glad you have that. But I'm curious about your comment that you were too much alike, how does that harm a relationship?



We're both "alpha dogs".  Two alphas in a relationship can make for some "interesting" dynamics.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

911 said:


> I can share this here because no one knows my wife. I first fell in love when I was 13 years old. I just didn't know what it was. Over the last 60 years, I see her maybe once a year because she lives out of state. I have to admit that I am still in love with her. How does that work? I am definitely still in love with my wife and would never even consider a divorce, but I love my old girlfriend from back in the day. It is really a confusing feeling and one that I only ever shared with my therapist.
> 
> We still communicate with one another maybe 4-6 times a year with an e-mail, which I do share with my wife, but that's as far as it goes. She has had two very bad and failed marriages. Her first husband beat her up when he was drunk and her second husband cheated on her numerous times. She is a very pretty lady, intelligent and just a real sweetheart. I don't know how she ended up with two losers and she doesn't want to talk about it. After she was beat up by her first husband for the sixth time and spent 4 days in the hospital, I convinced her to have him arrested. I told her if she didn't he would end up killing her and I was being serious. I have seen this over and over several times. While he was in jail she moved out and filed for divorce. Her parents were so grateful to me that they sent me a big box of chocolates, like 5 pounds of Ghirardelli.
> 
> I know that this wasn't part of this thread, but has anyone else ever felt this way about two people or am I being foolish?



Makes me think of the movie 'Same time next year'.  They loved their spouses but loved each other. 

Does your wife have any idea or just think you two are old friends?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2015)

911, I don't think you are foolish at all. The boy who was responsible for my first kiss when I was seventeen,later became my boyfriend for almost two years. Although life has sent us on separate paths, the spark remains. The last time we met was last summer. We spent a day together, walking in Butchart Gardens in Victoria, it was magical. Nothing inappropriate was said (he is married), but much was felt. He was my first love, and will always carry a small piece of my heart. Sigh. Have I loved since? Most definitely, but from another section of my heart.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> 911, I don't think you are foolish at all. The boy who was responsible for my first kiss when I was seventeen,later became my boyfriend for almost two years. Although life has sent us on separate paths, the spark remains. The last time we met was last summer. We spent a day together, walking in Butchart Gardens in Victoria, it was magical. Nothing inappropriate was said (he is married), but much was felt. He was my first love, and will always carry a small piece of my heart. Sigh. Have I loved since? Most definitely, but from another section of my heart.



How many "love" sections do you have in your heart and are they really in the heart rather than brain?  Where's the emotion, heart or head.  I know it sounds better, let's just go with heart.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 14, 2015)

If my first, real, love walked up to me today and wanted to start over, I would actually consider it, that's how much of a place he still has in my heart.  But, we've been on that road a few times even after my marriage ended we saw each other from time to time, but, as always, things got in the way and foot mouth disease always happens, but quite honestly we are incompatible, due to what partly was an issue from the get go.  I was the one that he gave his virginity to, think someone like  Tim Tebow.  We were facebook friends up until about a year ago, I had messed up that rekindled friendship with foot mouth disease again. My words were that, I didn't want to start up a relationship, or some such crapola, but, that's not what I meant, to say when he started reminiscing about the past.  :crying:  But no sense in me doing this :banghead: I could never find religion and that's his calling.  But boy, I did love that man.


----------



## drifter (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, I am.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 30, 2015)

*Couple get married in nursing home....*



Karin Kuder





                                                                                                                                                                                      This couple’s golden years just got a whole lot sweeter.
When health issues forced Bill Solomon into Oak View  Rehabilitation Center in Orange Park in 2014, for the most part he kept  to himself.
The retired psychotherapist had been living at the center  for several months when his sister took him to lunch one day last fall.
“Mary [Mock] and her friend were sitting outside smoking and  my sister introduced us and told them that I was shy, that’s why I  stayed in my room,” recalled Bill, 58.
After that, Bill started spending more time outside.
It turned out that Mary and Bill had met years ago. They  used to talk on the phone when she would coordinate referrals to his  practice.
The pair became quite close, opening up to one another about cares big and small.
Last winter, Mary says, “It just happened.”
First Bill’s feelings changed. Mary, a widowed, retired  nurse, had charmed him with her sense of humor and kindhearted  personality.
Soon thereafter, she started to see him in a different light.
“I like the way he talks, the way he acts, the way he just is; he’s just a nice guy, a great guy,” said Mary, 74.
Neither expected to fall in love at Oak View. But that’s precisely what happened.
Last June, the couple were sitting outside when Bill presented a beautiful diamond solitaire and asked her to marry him.
Surprised, she said “yes.”
Mary’s family was taken aback, but she said that they  eventually came around to the idea of their mother and grandmother as a  bride.
On the wedding day, for a few nerve-racking minutes Bill feared Mary wasn’t going to show.
“They played the ‘Here Comes the Bride’ but you couldn’t  hear it from the hall because there were so many people. So they played  it three times,” Bill said.
Then she appeared, much to his relief.
On Aug. 12, Bill and Mary exchanged matching diamond bands and said “I do” in the center’s dining room.
Theirs was the first marriage to take place at Oak View. The  staff pitched in to help decorate and many attended. One even sang a  few songs, including “You Are So Beautiful.”
“It was so wonderful to see their loving looks and their silent ‘I love yous’ during the ceremony,” said friend Susan Stobe.
It goes to show that love can find you anywhere, anytime, whether you’re looking for it or not.

If you know of a wonderful wedding story for “I Do, I Do,” please email your suggestion to clairegoforth@yahoo.com.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 30, 2015)

jujube said:


> two elderly people become friends; he was a widower and she a widow. They had known one another for a number of years. Now, one evening there was a community supper in the big activity center. These two were at the same table, across from one another.   As the meal went on, he made a few admiring glances at her and finally gathered up his courage to ask her, 'will you marry me?'
> 
> after about six seconds of 'careful consideration,' she answered. 'yes, yes, i will.'
> 
> ...


rofl!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 30, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Karin Kuder
> View attachment 22196
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely story!!!


----------



## Linda (Sep 30, 2015)

I believe beyond a shadow of a doubt that we are never to old to fall in love.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 1, 2015)

Bah, humbug - love! It's for poets and cattle. It's a slug of dopamine ... and highly over-rated.

That said ... I've had my share of it but not sure I'd want it anymore. It drains the _chi._


----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2015)

Whether it "drains the Chi" or no, I'd like to fall in love again. I always think of unmarried seniors pairing up for companionship. Love would be most welcome but it's harder to find as you get older. I always question a man's motives.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well are we talking romantic love or sex? As for the latter, we were still going strong when I was past 80. It petered out ( pun not intended, but I like it ),more because we were too tired to make the effort, than through any lack of desire.
 I can not envision replacing my wife, but when I see a loving couple, I remember what we had, and get that old feeling. 
So I guess the capacity to feel love is still there. Just not for me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 1, 2015)

chic said:


> Whether it "drains the Chi" or no, I'd like to fall in love again. I always think of unmarried seniors pairing up for companionship. Love would be most welcome but it's harder to find as you get older. I always question a man's motives.



Well, companionship is to me something different. I can get that from a dog or cat. Or a goldfish.

That way, when you get tired of them you can just flush them.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 1, 2015)

And just remember, "Falling in love with love is falling for make believe...."  Remember that one?  Let's sing it together...


----------



## Debby (Oct 1, 2015)

jujube said:


> Two elderly people become friends; he was a widower and she a widow. They had known one another for a number of years. Now, one evening there was a community supper in the big activity center. These two were at the same table, across from one another.   As the meal went on, he made a few admiring glances at her and finally gathered up his courage to ask her, 'Will you marry me?'
> 
> After about six seconds of 'careful consideration,' she answered. 'Yes, Yes, I will.'
> 
> ...





Totally hilarious jujube!  Thanks for my first chuckle of the day!


----------



## Debby (Oct 1, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Well are we talking romantic love or sex? As for the latter, we were still going strong when I was past 80. It petered out ( pun not intended, but I like it ),more because we were too tired to make the effort, than through any lack of desire.
> I can not envision replacing my wife, but when I see a loving couple, I remember what we had, and get that old feeling.
> So I guess the capacity to feel love is still there. Just not for me.




But are you comparing a 'mechanical' act with a feeling that starts in your mind/heart and are they different or are they the same?  It seems to me that a person who is unable to move their body can still love someone right?  So even though an old man/woman no longer has the same level of physical functions, is love precluded?  I think the fact that you love your wife enough to be sexually active with her when you two were able and the fact that you can't envision replacing her means that your capacity to 'love' is alive and kicking.  It's the 'other parts' that are having issues.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 1, 2015)

If she has enough money........no.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 1, 2015)

I see love has ended for Kaley Cuoco ("The Big Bang Theory" on TV) and her tennis bum husband because of his addiction to painkillers.

2 years married ... it took me that long to get the rice out of my hair. What is it with "young" love? Immaturity? A rush to play house? At least with these senior couples they seem to be able to stay together a lot longer when they DO proclaim love ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 1, 2015)

As,Frank sang it :  "Love is lovelier the second time around..."


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Debby said:


> But are you comparing a 'mechanical' act with a feeling that starts in your mind/heart and are they different or are they the same?  It seems to me that a person who is unable to move their body can still love someone right?  So even though an old man/woman no longer has the same level of physical functions, is love precluded?  I think the fact that you love your wife enough to be sexually active with her when you two were able and the fact that you can't envision replacing her means that your capacity to 'love' is alive and kicking.  It's the 'other parts' that are having issues.



I agree. I lost my wife back in March. The "other parts" never stopped working for either of us. We just got too darned tired!
My reference to the young couple was referring to the stirrings of memory on the romantic side.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> How many "love" sections do you have in your heart and are they really in the heart rather than brain?  Where's the emotion, heart or head.  I know it sounds better, let's just go with heart.



I have often thought about that ,Jim. We now know that the heart is just a pump, but we can't throw away all of that wonderful poetry from time immemorial. No one wants to give the brain credit for anything. Maybe because its such an ugly, squiggly looking thing. Not exactly a cuddly puppy image.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 1, 2015)

...to fall in love takes a lot of time and effort, I no longer have either.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 1, 2015)

When I was working in a nursing home there were quite a few boyfriends and girlfriends. Some in their eighties and nineties and too disabled to get to each others rooms. But in the day room or dining area you'd always make sure they sat together. Afterwards they could visit in each others rooms. Holding hands, sharing company and conversation...yes they were in love, it's beautiful to see.


----------



## Linda (Oct 1, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, companionship is to me something different. I can get that from a dog or cat. Or a goldfish.
> 
> That way, when you get tired of them you can just flush them.


You are quite the romantic SifuPhil.


----------



## jujube (Oct 1, 2015)

The ideal mate would be the Gingerbread Man.  He's sweet, dark and handsome and if he makes you mad, you can bite his head off.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2015)

Jujube, hahahahahahaha. You should do stand up!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2015)

I believe in romance, but perhaps I prefer Mr. Right Now, to Mr. Right.....:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 1, 2015)

Linda said:


> You are quite the romantic SifuPhil.



Thank you - _all _of my ex's tell me that!


----------



## Cookie (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm a bit skeptical about love/romance in the twilight years, or maybe it would be short but sweet, who's to say?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2015)

I might not be too old to fall in love, but I think I am definitely too cynical.  NEVER AGAIN will I entangle my future, money and property with someone else's!

Might fool around a little, though . . . .


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 1, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I might not be too old to fall in love, but I think I am definitely too cynical.  NEVER AGAIN will I entangle my future, money and property with someone else's!
> 
> Might fool around a little, though . . . .



+1, same here.     ;-)


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 1, 2015)

I was married for 30 years and single now for 7 years. I am loving the freedom of making all my own decisions unchallenged. I'm now far too unwilling to compromise on anything. Unless Robert Redford comes knocking on the door I'll die single.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> I was married for 30 years and single now for 7 years. I am loving the freedom of making all my own decisions unchallenged. I'm now far too unwilling to compromise on anything. Unless Robert Redford comes knocking on the door I'll die single.



Replace Robert Redford with Sofia Vergara and I agree. 

For me it was married for 15, single now for 15. A monk's life is the life for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2015)

Why a monk's life?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Why a monk's life?



Oh, it's a long sordid story involving vehicle explosions, tall buildings on fire and beautiful women being kidnapped ...

... and pizza .... LOTS of pizza ...


----------



## Kadee (Oct 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, companionship is to me something different. I can get that from a dog or cat. Or a goldfish.
> 
> That way, when you get tired of them you can just flush them.


Phill you make me laugh ,  I almost had to go  change knickers :laugh:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2015)

Philly, you are soooo full of it. Lol. But you are fun!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2015)

I think I shall make homemade pizza tomorrow. Gotta buy anchovies, asiago, Romano......lots of mushrooms, pepperoni etc.


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2015)

I fell in love yesterday with a check out clerk in a store who has to be one of the handsomest men I've ever seen and probably not a day over 20. Sooo it is possible! Or is this just lust. Whatever. Fun time.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2015)

Chic, you are fun!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Phill you make me laugh ,  I almost had to go  change knickers :laugh:



See? Just like the goldfish!



Shalimar said:


> Philly, you are soooo full of it. Lol. But you are fun!



Full of it? FULL of it?!? My Lady, every word I utter is the *Truth!*



Shalimar said:


> I think I shall make homemade pizza tomorrow. Gotta buy anchovies, asiago, Romano......lots of mushrooms, pepperoni etc.



You tease! :hypnotysed::mad-new:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ahh, you youngsters make me smile...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Ahh, you youngsters make me smile...



Said the loveless ancient, sitting by the road with the sign 

"WILL WORK FOR LOVE" 

nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Depends on what kind of work Emmanuelle Chiriqui had in mind...:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Depends on what kind of work Emmanuelle Chiriqui had in mind...:love_heart:



I would work for free!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Too late, I found her first and she wants me to be her boy toy...


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 2, 2015)

{QUOTE=Shalimar;344334]Chic, you are fun![/QUOTE]

I agree.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 2, 2015)

I know a couple who have been married 70 years they still dance ( ballroom) they love one another to bits when they dance, Rumba's or other real close contact dances he still puts his hands on her bottom , I always puts a smile on their faces and anyone watching says now now.. Ray :banana: He is 93 and she is 91 We will see them on Monday so I will tell them I mentioned them,they have just returned from a 3 month holiday up the Gold Coast where we go each winter for a month ..They drive up each year for three months ..which is approx 3000 km each way from South Aust 
  ( I actually have a photo of them I can post) Photo was taken at a British themed night at our dance in South Aus ..


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow, amazing looking people!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, amazing looking people!


We have a lot of admiration for them I sit a few dances out because I get a little leg weary but they never sit any out , they actually learn new dances while up the GC and teach them in SA when they come home, Our dances are made up from a series of steps so it keeps the poor ole grey matter working to remember the steps Somtimes,They started dancing at 60 .. And know something like 200 different dances .... We know about 150


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 2, 2015)

That is amazing, Kadee! How fortunate for all of you to be physically able to do that. I thought my wife and I had a pretty good life, waltzing our way through 58 years to Oompah bands, but you guys are incredible! You have my utmost admiration. 
A big round of applause for all! :applause2::applause2::applause2::applause2:


----------



## ndynt (Oct 2, 2015)

What a lovely couple, Kadee.  Would love to be able to see them dance.


----------



## Zante (Oct 2, 2015)

depends on what you want to love - never to old to fall in love with a dog, especially an old dog!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 3, 2015)

Zante said:


> depends on what you want to love - never to old to fall in love with a dog, especially an old dog!



You're right.  I fell in love with an older dog back in March, and now she is snoozing at my feet, happy as a clam!


----------



## venus (Oct 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You are never too old but must plan the honeymoon near a hospital.



LOL should I get lucky will remember this good advice.


----------



## mikey333 (Oct 3, 2015)

i fall in love every weekend,,sometimes lasts allmost 10 minutes..he he


----------



## jujube (Oct 3, 2015)

Morris, an 82-year-old man, went to the doctor to get a physical.

A few days later the doctor saw Morris walking down the street with a gorgeous young lady on his arm.  

The doctor spoke to Morris and said, "You're really doing great, aren't you?"

Morris replied, grinning, "Just doing what you said, Doctor, 'Get a hot mamma and be more cheerful.'"

The doctor said, "I didn't say that, Morris. I said you got a heart murmer and be more careful."


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2015)

LOL, Jujube!


----------

